# Dadant vs. Maxant extractor



## Beeman1554 (Sep 29, 2015)

I am expanding my operation -- last year 12 hives, this year 30, with a goal of 50 in a year or two -- and I need to upgrade my extractor, too. For about the same price, I can buy a Dadant 20-frame radial or a Maxant 1400P. Can anyone help me with thoughts, opinions, experiences?
Thanks.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

either will do the job, I have used both, we have had to replace the controller twice, and the bearings in the bottom of the dadant, with the controller we eventually figured out we could just buy the chip from dadant instead of the entire controller. no problems with the maxant.


----------



## Bkwoodsbees (Feb 8, 2014)

Maxant 1400 is simple to operate and built like a tank.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

With the Danant DC motor versus a ac motor. Working on automating my Danant. I need to anchor it down better. And do some programming. Work fine with out a load but with a load it is walking. The original programming was a temper cent increase every minute to full RPM. Need to start a little faster and work the center of the program longer. With full RPM for just a min or so. Unfortunately not a commercial guys want to answer my questions on the program for the big units. As far as spin cycle.


----------



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

I have the Maxant and it is outstanding. Maybe the Dadant is too but I can't attest to that.


----------



## Beeman1554 (Sep 29, 2015)

My-smokepole:huh?


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

Maxant built in the USA. I personally would go down the road about an hour and a quarter to pick it up.

BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

The main differnt between the two one was a DC motor and on has a Ac Motor. Each has a A vantage the AC motor will be cheaper and easyer to replace. A DC motor with modifications and add on will let automate it. Meaning I can step away for dinner and have a load finish at the same time.


----------



## Scpossum (May 4, 2014)

Bkwoodsbees said:


> Maxant 1400 is simple to operate and built like a tank.


+1. Built like a tank and easy to operate. I like mine.


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

Love my Maxant 1400P - a lifetime investment. Both the Dadant and Maxant are American made, but Maxant is active here at BS. Give them a call and talk with Jake. Great guy and has earned a solid reputation. You could read for days on both and either will serve you well into the future!


----------



## Colobee (May 15, 2014)

I don't think you would go wrong with either. All of my experience is with "pre-millennia" Maxant & Dadant, but both were obviously built to last.


----------



## Scpossum (May 4, 2014)

Call Maxant. Ask for Kristel (sp?). Tell her you are a member on this forum.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

I've never used either, but from the descriptions, the maxant can hold 20 mediums or shallows, and 10 deeps. The dadant claims that it can hold 36 frames. Not sure how that stacking works, but it might be something to consider. Probably hard to go wrong with either. I use the Dadant 12-frame and its been a good machine. 

I really wish these manufactures would provide more detailed information on their websites, particularly detailed pictures of the basket, loaded and unloaded.


----------



## SWM (Nov 17, 2009)

I bought my Dadant 20 frame in 1989. It's direct drive but the new ones have an upgraded motor. I believe the rest of the design is still the same. I've replaced the lower bearing once or twice but it's not a difficult task and to be expected with that much use. The reel has 20 slots and will hold any size frame. A shallow or medium frame will also fit in between each slot, except in 4 places where there is a vertical reel support, for a total of 36 frames. The tank is 30", a bit larger than the Maxant, with a larger opening to move frames in and out. I prefer the direct drive over belts and pulleys even if the motor is more expensive to replace (haven't replaced mine yet).

Weigh the pros and cons of each and go with the one that meets your needs...they are both very good extractors.


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

I have owned Maxant extractors in the past and currently use a few of their bottlers. I use the Dadant 20 frame extractor a lot and its bullet-proof. Also its made in the U.S. Couple things I like are: the larger outlet size and hinged flip up covers. Yes you can stack a lot more than 20 frames in it but I never saw that as a major selling point. Most of the time I extract 10 frames at a time as the machine runs smoother and I can extract faster while uncapping the next batch of frames. (There is an older thread here if you search for it, with a number of comments comparing these two machines).


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

One other thing to consider is whether it'll fit through a regular doorframe. My Maxant barely fits (I can also sneak a few extra frames in the same way the Dadant does by reversing frames inbetween so that's a moot issue). Resale is probably a bigger issue as I see used 20 yo Maxants selling for just $100 less than new. Dad ants seem to stick around the same maybe a bit less. Extractors are like tractors. They hold strong value.


----------



## appalachianoutdoors (May 16, 2015)

I really wish these manufactures would provide more detailed information on their websites, particularly detailed pictures of the basket, loaded and unloaded.[/QUOTE]

I agree. I just purchased a Dadant 6-12 radial but was very disappointed with lack of specs or photo gallery on the website for Dadant or Maxant. I choose Dadant only because they were located an hour away. There were not demo videos of their extractors on YouTube either...With today's access to social media and other free social media sites, why would they not take full advantage of it.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

We just did some updates to our website with thumbnail pics to help! 
Thanks to all of our Maxant customers!


----------



## appalachianoutdoors (May 16, 2015)

I am surprised, and pleased to hear that more pictures were added to the website. This does show a responsiveness to customer feedback. My purchase of a Dadant was of no slight to Maxant, they just happened to be the closest to me. Thank you for your positive response back Maxant!


----------



## appalachianoutdoors (May 16, 2015)

MAXANT said:


> We just did some updates to our website with thumbnail pics to help!
> Thanks to all of our Maxant customers!


Maxant, 
Can you explain the advantage/disadvantage of a direct drive motor vs. belt driven motor on an extractor?


----------

